# Drive line clunk



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

It does sound like a worn or damaged inner drive shaft joint. Like you said, like a bad u-joint in an old RWD. I’d start by looking at the inner joint seals, see if they are ripped or torn and let something in or grease out. Very doubtful you would be able to find parts to rebuild them (I believe they call the spider joints or something like that). As far as the intermediate shaft goes, it would be either finding out if a different vehicle used the same one, or it’s a trip to the bone yard 

oh yea, Welcome!


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

My car started doing this about 5k miles ago, I thought it was probably an engine/transmission mount or driveline related. doesn’t sound as bad as yours but it’s there. It doesn’t “clunk” when I am gradual with the throttle inputs, but if on/off abruptly it does it. Gonna have it inspected at my next service.


----------



## armstrong87 (10 mo ago)

The inner CV joint itself is fine. I think its an issue with retaining clip being worn possibly.


----------



## armstrong87 (10 mo ago)

Diesel4Ever said:


> My car started doing this about 5k miles ago, I thought it was probably an engine/transmission mount or driveline related. doesn’t sound as bad as yours but it’s there. It doesn’t “clunk” when I am gradual with the throttle inputs, but if on/off abruptly it does it. Gonna have it inspected at my next service.


Thats how it started for me as well


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

armstrong87 said:


> The inner CV joint itself is fine. I think its an issue with retaining clip being worn possibly.


Oh, at the end of the shaft?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

armstrong87 said:


> Thats how it started for me as well


How many miles do you have on your Cruze? Is it stock?

The driveline parts may be available from Europe if they’re shared with another Opel, Vauxhall, Fiat, SAAB GM platform using the AF40 and A20DTH.


----------

